# The testing of Zerogoo.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I posted this at MTBR but thought there might be interest to everyone here too.

I wanted to share this with everyone here since we all try to share things we find that work so well. Please keep in mind I have nothing to do with this company other than testing this product.

While on a mountain bike ride I met Scott Simon with a company called ZEROGOO Hydration Reservoir Accessories and I'm not really sure what Scott's position in the company is but he was very excited to tell everyone that was there about a product his company manufactures and distributes. The company is based out of Bloomington, Illinois and a short distance from where I live. Scott agreed to provide me with samples to test and this what you see below.

The Injector:










Various Zerogoo products:










So what is it? It's a simple and easy way to get either an energy gel and or nutrition in a liquid form via using the water of your Camelbak but not gunking up your Camelbak turning it into a nice bacteria and fungus collection. 

Who can benefit? Anyone going epic rides including mountain bike adventures rides and races, MTB marathon events, long distance trial runners, century and ultra distance cyclists.

I do like to get into some long distance ventures and had one coming up that would be the perfect test for the system. A group of friends on cross bikes were planning to ride the Illinois Michigan canal trail. The is more information on the trail here. 
DNR I'm getting a little ahead of myself so let's jump into the installation of the injector.

The set up instructions that came with the injector were very detailed and easy to use. The whole operation took about 5 minutes to install. Sorry that's all there really is to it. 

On a rain threatening morning we took off for the IM canal and out ride. We arrived got set up and ready ride. Here is a link to the ride recorded by my Garmin Edge 500. 
Untitled by 2wheelfan at Garmin Connect - Details

Well all great rides start with a bathroom break and in the restroom at the start of the trail head where we were staring was the following sign. We knew we were in a great part of town when we saw this:










Then we off. It was a warm day and a beautiful ride among friends just doing something different than the standard Saturday team ride. 

I've included a couple of pictures from our day:

Some of the guys:










Me:










Well so you're asking how well did it work?

The injector worked quite fine. You can set the selector lever on it to distribute water only or water and whatever is in the bottle at an adjustable rate. While I have only used Zerogoo's Human Fuel, more in this below, you can also use your own favorite bulk gel or anything you want to make up and put in the accessory empty bottles that are larger than the Human Fuel bottles. Back to the Human Fuel. The Human Fuel worked awesome! The steady infusion of energy and nutrition that came with every sip of water was very noticeable as my team mates will agree. I felt strong all day on the bike. A single bottle at the 45 degree position on the injector lasted a little over 2 hours so it was a two bottle day. I do like the empty bottle thing so you can experiment with nutrition verses what is commercially available or others bulk product but I can see keeping some Human Fuel around. Never experiment on race day!

The people at Zerogoo also thought out some pretty useful accessories too:

The cleaning kit:










And the cold weather cover to keep your "Goo" and injector from freezing:










I understand these guys will be around at a bunch of local Midwest events and possibly in your area. I know the will be at the Kickapoo MTB race later this month and at the Brown County Breakdown in October. Probably the best thing to do is to email them via their website to see if they will be at an event in your area.

I'm sure there is some detail that I left out so I emailed the links to my postings to Scott from Zerogoo so maybe he can directly answer questions.

Zerogoo is a must try product in my opinion.

YMMV.


----------



## altx (Jun 4, 2011)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Well all great rides start with a bathroom break and in the restroom at the start of the trail head where we were staring was the following sign.


Seems like they could develop a product that would eliminate the need for bathroom breaks, at least for men.


----------

